# Potty Traing & Water



## Ollie's "mom" (Dec 19, 2011)

So ... I came to the forum to catch up, and to get some advice on two issues .
My problem with Mr. Morgan blonds in this forum. I'm very frustrated with myself, and truly need some advice.
I get no two dogs are alike (same with kids). I get that issues with potty training are my issues, not Mr. M's. Given that I have no idea how much water to let this puppy have. He does have a healthy appetite, and (like his bother from another mother OlliePup, and one of our cats EddyCat (she was a kitten whe Ollie came--he will eat his food, & try to eat Ollie's any chance he walks by. We keep EddyCat's up high now because of OlliePups scavenging, but she'll eat his and Mogan's given a chance. He almost always seems thirsty. 
The first week he was home (at 8 weeks) it looked to me that he had the potty training pretty well in hand .... Ha, not so much. Every day I miss one of his signs despite his being within my sight all the time. Fo example I have taken him outside perhaps times in the last five house, with no appeciable production. I was putting his dinner together, (including his water) and not five minutes after I set it down I walked by and he had puddled his bed. When we're downstairs in this house he has an x-pen with some toys and his bed. I know he hadn't had any water for a few hours, and no more tha 2 oz 
then. Initially he never soiled his "bed." I wen to a pillow ith a waterproof cover and pillow case, after 3 accidents in 3 beds. Frankly he did best in his carrier basket in his crate, but then I discovered all the "wee" pads had an "attractant." on them. Initially I always fed him in his crate, and hand fed him at that. I suspect he's inhaling his food and guzzling his water because I found some vomit that he was trying to eat, and yesterday just a puddle of regurgitated undigested puppy kibble at the door step. Every time he squeaks I take him out, and even set my alarm during the night
So today I have been regulating his water intake, and it just doesn't seem that 8 oz of water is enough, along with 11 oz of food.
I guess I'll try his basket again for his "bed" and still watch the water-- but just how much fluid should a fairly active 10 week old puppy (weight is 6.3 lbs 
= 2.9 kg, when we picked him up at eight weeks he was 4 lbs = 1.9 kg. I understand what behaviors to look for, to take him out after he eats, plays and wakes up from a nap ---
I really could use some help, I know Im getting neurotic over this, I talked about it during puppy class last thursday so am trying the positive reinforcement thing too. I look forward to your comments/advise/admonishments - Thanks in advance,
Monica


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

Inca and Delta were nightmairs for toilet training. Echo was bad for after a bath she just had to pee the second she was out a bath. but Inca and Delta would just wander off when you werent looking. 


its still early days, give it a wee bit more time. try marking down ween he pees to see if their is a pattern. 

but the rull of thumb is, 
after sleep: out to pee
after eat: out to pee
after drink: out to pee
after play: out to pee


also start using a toilet command, we use "pee pee" but you can use what ever you want, that way they lear to pee when you want them to rather than hovvering about waiting on them to find the right spot. 

good luck but just try and relax, he is a puppy, you tend to forget how much work a new puppy is. trust me even 4th time round i still exspected Delta to pick up everying quicker or forgetting she hadnt learnt something that the others did nraturaly now thwy are older. 

it just takes time.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

I have never restricted water intake and never will - I think you are more likely to cause him to gulp water when he can if you try to restrict intake and worse case scenario is you can end up with a dehydrated dog suffering organ damage.

Your pup is still very much a baby - as Kendal says stick to taking out regularly and lots of rewards when he does get it right and you will get there.


----------



## S.Claire (Sep 1, 2011)

Hey Monica.

I'm afraid to say you may have many more weeks of this yet in terms of the toilet training. 10 weeks is still very young. Some pups just get it, others not so quickly. You will have days where you will think you have cracked it again only to find a week or so later you feel your back to square one. DON'T LET IT GET YOU DOWN. It's so normal and it seems that everything your doing now is the right thing. He'll eventually get it. Just don't let up and keep perservering. It took Nacho until about 16-20 weeks until I thought he'd grasped it. Even now, just a few days ago, I came down at 8 (no changes in his routine) and he had done a massive wee all over the floor - accidents will still happen! Try taking the water away at around 7pm - this could help and I know this advice has been offered before. Be sure to return it first thing in the morning - this could help with the accidents at night. Good luck - i'm sure in a few months you'll forget that this was ever a problem xx


----------



## Amh59 (Dec 22, 2011)

Hi Monica

I am very new to all this having only had Bo home for just over a week so not really in a position to offer advice but this is what we've done. She's 11 weeks now and weighs 2.3 kg. We have left her dried food (royal Canin) out all the time in her little bowl and she just goes and eats a bit a few times a day. She doesn't seem a big eater. Her water bowl is out all the time too. We started with puppy pads and paper by the door to the garden for the first few days and we had very few accidents on the floor. We leave her crate door open at night and she also has another bed in the kitchen to get into. A couple of days ago I thought I had better get her going in the garden so took her out every hour or so and would put her on the grass and walk round saying pee pee, poo poo in a high silly voice. (the neighbours must think I'm demented)! It seems to work and mostly she will go to the loo in the garden now. She will sometimes go and sit by the door and sometimes not. She hasn't weed during the night at all for a couple of nights but I'm still leaving paper by the door just in case. We did have a set back this morning when she weed on one of her toys in the kitchen instead of on the paper but I know it's a long job to get them fully clean just like babies. Good luck. 

Andrea x


----------

